# Church Membership



## (^^)Regin (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello PB wise-men,

I am sure this has been asked before or posted somewhere in the internet, I just prefer getting answers from PB wise-men. Also, I highly appreciate it if anyone can lead me to previous post in PB that is related to my questions: 


Is church membership a later form of church government used by Europeans / Americans, are there any passages in the new testament that would lead me to conclude otherwise?

If I were to explain the need/importance of becoming a member of a local church, what are the scriptural verses that I need to read and show to my listener.

What scriptural verses can you refer that can act as a 'core' for gauging the by-laws of a certain local church.

Is a Christian entitled/obligated/privileged to join a local church as member?


Thank you for reading, your insights are highly appreciated.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 16, 2009)

You may find useful the search (upper right), then "advanced search" tool to find threads discussing this.

I found one that might be helpful in discussing some, not all, but some of your points:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f47/defend-confessional-membership-40132/index2.html


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 16, 2009)

*Thanks*



Scott1 said:


> You may find useful the search (upper right), then "advanced search" tool to find threads discussing this.
> 
> I found one that might be helpful in discussing some, not all, but some of your points:
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f47/defend-confessional-membership-40132/index2.html



Hi Scott,

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## A.J. (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's an excellent and short blog article from Dr. Scott Clark: 

Why Membership Matters Heidelblog

He defends church membership from a throughly covenantal perspective. His thesis: membership lists/rolls have been in existence in the church in both the Old and New testaments.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 16, 2009)

Wayne Mack put out an excellent book entitled "Life in the Father's House"
This was one of two books required to study before becoming members
It is an excellent easy read and helped me alot who believed that membership is Biblical but did not know where the Bible establishes it's case on this

Amazon.com: Life in the Father's House: A Member's Guide to the Local Church (9781596380349): Wayne A. Mack, Dave Swavely: Books


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Oct 16, 2009)

A.J. said:


> Here's an excellent and short blog article from Dr. Scott Clark:
> 
> Why Membership Matters Heidelblog
> 
> He defends church membership from a throughly covenantal perspective. His thesis: membership lists/rolls have been in existence in the church in both the Old and New testaments.



I know I gave a thank you to the above writer--the credit is really to Dr. R. Scott Clark--but I really appreciate these remarks that the said Dr. Clark has written. I've been writing on this topic for some time now. I've been doing a survey of Christian doctrine in the theology of the Church, and I also think that for this group a good book on ecclesiology would also prove helpful. Frankly I think this topic on membership is really an extension of ecclesiology anyway. I'm currently working through Kevin DeYoung's book on the church, and trust me when I say that it is very helpful. The person who started this forum should probably consider reading it.


----------

